# TJ Mexico and San Diego USA



## American1414 (Jan 16, 2014)

*Live Tijuana Mexico & work San Diego USA*

I currently live in Tepic Mexico with my wife. She is Mexican I'm American. We will need to move to a border town so I can work in the USA. 

I've been looking into living in TJ, Mex. and working in San Diego. So far from the info online the economy in San Diego is better than other border cities. My idea is to try to find work as close to the border as possible. To help cut down on long traffic time while going to work in other parts of San Diego. I would like to find a job that makes about 2K/month. I've been looking for safe place to live in TJ, Mexico for about 300-400 USD/month. What colonials for renting a house or Apt are safe? I used tijuana.en.craigslist.com.mx 
any other suggestion on additional online sites for housing?

If possible a house or apt close to major highways to go direct to the border. Which USA port of entry is best with less wait time? Does anyone have the sentri U.S. Customs and Border Protection card? I should be able to get this as soon as I get a car. Or should I sign up first then add the car info when I have it? What have been your experiences with the SENTRI?

I'm wondering what other people have done in similar circumstances? 

Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been living in Tijuana for six months, and I'm 2 1/2 miles from the border. I live in in Colonia Independencia, and was just approved for my Sentri yesterday. If you plan to cross the border frequently, I suggest you apply in advance of moving. You can apply now, and add a car later when you get one.

What type of work do you do? Getting a job in San Diego isn't easy, and everyone wants to live in San Diego.


----------

